# Silicon Oven Mitts???



## starsfaninco (Nov 12, 2006)

I was taking a look at ebay this afternoon and came across some silicon oven mitts made by OXO.  They are supposedly good to 500 degrees.  Anyone use or heard of these or any like them??


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Have seen and thought about their usefullness also, but haven't spent the money on them. Haven't heard anyone mention them yet.


----------



## oillogger (Nov 12, 2006)

It is hard to beat $16.23 for the pair of oven mitts that Sam's sells.

Sam's Club silicone gloves


----------



## cheech (Nov 21, 2006)

Love to hear from someone who has tried these out. If no one has them I would be willing to try them out and report on it.

Does any one have these?


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 21, 2006)

I like those Nanoo gloves (they have an extra finger)!


----------



## momofdogs (Dec 4, 2006)

I have not tried the gloves but I have a Tupperware silicone wonder mat that I use in the oven.....good to $400 degrees.  Works great.  Being a Tupperware consultant, I can help out anyone that is interested in trying a mat.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a silicone hot pad that I use all the time to pull pans out of the oven with. I like it, my problem with oven mitts is that I can never find them big enough to fit over my fat little fists. :P


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 6, 2006)

Dutch, Howâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s about a pair of swim fins? :roll:


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 6, 2006)

Alot of people seem to like them, although I don't use them when smoking and outdoor cooking.

What I prefer and works best for me are Chemical Gloves.  I have several pair of both Black and Blue ones.  Try to find ones that are of good quality, fit well and are flexible.  In high temp conditions, you can slip on a pair of cheap white cotton garden gloves before putting them on.  In most Smoking conditions, this is not necessary.  2 pair rest on my work table by my Smokers and a couple stay in the kitchen working area.

They are pefect for hand-pulling pork (My preferred method).  Afterwards, clean them up by wearing them, squirt a little Dawn in the palms and go through the motions of washing your hands.  Set 'em aside to dry.

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Dec 8, 2006)

Well being a Certified Scuba diver I happen to have a pair of 'em. The foot well is a little short to cover my hands though. I may have to looking into getting some chemical like Jeff suggests.


----------



## pyre (Dec 27, 2006)

I just bought a pair of these yesterday.  Will try them out this weekend and let you know.

By the way, I got them for under $15.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (May 28, 2007)

*I just use a pair of $6.00 welding gloves. Works for moveing hot pans, chunks of meat, and to add wood to the fire. TC*


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 28, 2007)

I love the Ov Gloves (sp) sold at Walmart.  They are soft, have a great feel, fit smallest to largest hands and can be washed when dirty.  About $15 a pair as I remember.

Added: This a Amazon link to the same.........

http://www.amazon.com/Joseph-Enterpr.../dp/B0006NMT8C


----------



## smokincowboy (May 28, 2007)

My son bought my wife a pair for her B-day she bakes cakes   and she loves them . grabs hot pans and no burned fingers


----------

